# Afghanistan snubs Canada



## Jacqueline (23 Nov 2007)

If this is the 5th consecutive year that Canada requests this censure, then why is Canada surprised? I don't think Canada should be embarassed at all, maybe Afghanistan should remember the commitment Canada is making.  ???

http://www.canada.com/montrealgazette/news/story.html?id=8474d979-3dde-402f-afb6-1d4e0f27a1b2&k=37947



A little recent history:
http://iranvajahan.net/cgi-bin/news.pl?l=en&y=2007&m=11&d=09&a=3


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2007)

Just read both those articles and had to have an extra cup of tea just to stop yawning in public.........a whole lot of 'who cares'.


----------



## Jacqueline (23 Nov 2007)

I'm finding it rude, confusing too. Personally thought that Canada was doing something good.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (23 Nov 2007)

"WTF"  ???

Maybe we should leave in 2009 and let Karzia ask Iran for help. This is an insult and a slap in the face!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2007)

BS!

We are there to help make a free country whom are free to make their own political decisions..........not mini-me's.


----------



## CougarKing (23 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> BS!
> 
> We are there to help make a free country whom are free to make their own political decisions..........not mini-me's.



+1 Bruce. Karzai's either being ungrateful or is just afraid of Iran. 

On a more whimsical note, a mini-me version of that nutbar Ahmedinijad just came to mind, which is a little spooky,  though it would be fun to see that mini-me Ahmedinijad battling it out in that old clay-animation show "Celebrity Death Match" against Jack Layton.  ;D


----------



## Flip (23 Nov 2007)

The articles don't justify the headlines.

Will Afghanistan's vote alter the relationship we have with them? - NO
Does Afghanistan want any part of the growing conflict between Iran
and the west? - NO  Karzai is a pragmatic guy who to his credit has
proven he is not a western "puppet".
I'm sure He'll have time to rail for human rights later.
For Karzai - now's not the time.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Nov 2007)

sounds like a country currently in turmoil, that had a human rights record as bad if not worse than Iran's, is hesitating in agreeing to set a precident of western powers shaming those with bad records... who really wants their dirty laundry exposed for the world to see?


----------



## geo (23 Nov 2007)

Afghanistan will always have to worry about it's neighbors..... heck - we're talking about Iran and Pakistan.

Pakistan's ISI supported the TB prior to 9/11 and thought they deny it... since.
Iran & it's Revolutionary Guard are 100% against anything and anyone that support "the great satan"... USofA and co

Is there any reason why Karzai wouldn't be walking real careful like when dealing with either country?

something akin to a cat walking around in a room full of rocking chairs...


----------



## Flip (23 Nov 2007)

And since the vote could be lost anyway......
And since it won't come to much if it passes.....

What is there for Karzai to gain? 

Silly papers anyway.... ;D


----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> sounds like a country currently in turmoil, that had a human rights record as bad if not worse than Iran's, is hesitating in agreeing to set a precident of western powers shaming those with bad records... who really wants their dirty laundry exposed for the world to see?



This is more along the lines of what is going on.  Its a bit hypocritical for a country with a poor human rights record to condemn a neighbouring country for also having a poor human rights record (of course China and North Korea does it all the time, so there's always exceptions).  In the end Afghanistan has enough problems without people pointing fingers back at them, so they have no choice but to oppose the accord.  IMHO, the 'embarassment' of a failed idea does not belong to Canada, but to the idiot who thought it up without checking to see if it would be supported by enough other countries in the first place.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (23 Nov 2007)

Personally, I think it's great that Afghanistan votes for their own interests.  We're not there to help ourselves, we're there to help them stand on their own two feet.  If not supporting Canadian interests in a vote is how that is expressed - who cares.


----------



## Jacqueline (24 Nov 2007)

Sorry , Afghanistan , I'm , with , Canada , on , this , one

meh 8)


----------

